# Optical illusions



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always been interested in optical illusions. Here's a new one. How many black dots are in this pattern? BTW, I'd like to see your own illusions if you have any.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

12 but it hurt my eyes


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

12 it is! Asked my wife and she stared for a few seconds and also said "12". BBC says most people can't count them, but maybe they're wrong.

One thing I noticed. If you stare squarely at any dot, the other dots on the same row disappear. Odd.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

12 also but gives me a headache .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

12 that was easy.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Moving or still?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A classic. Are the horizontal lines parallel?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I got smoke in my eyes


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A variation on the better known chessboard illusion, but perhaps even more stunning due to the lack of reference shapes around them: these two cubes are actually the same colour.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

What do you call what appears to be a position taken by Donald Trump, but when you look at it again, it isn't?

Trump l'oeil.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> 12 it is! Asked my wife and she stared for a few seconds and also said "12". BBC says most people can't count them, but maybe they're wrong.
> 
> One thing I noticed. If you stare squarely at any dot, the other dots on the same row disappear. Odd.


The challenge is to see all 12 at once, which is incredibly hard and makes it an optical illusion - simply going from dot to dot while counting is easy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It is amazing how a simple dark spot on the street can throw our brain into a loop, forcing us to think that this guy is actually hovering above the pavement.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic thread! Here's one I found - but I don't know the right answer.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another sort of optical illusion is the art of Escher



















great fun!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Another sort of optical illusion is the art of Escher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want these buildings to be real and to go and visit them.


----------

